# EBT's M-3



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For those not satisfied with a run of the mill Fairmont track car or HLW woody-- (I'm thinking of building one once I clear my backlog of other projects.)







































Notes: The radiator badge says Nash. I didn't take a pic of the rear, but it's blank except for the centered door and step, which you can see the original on the wall in the lower left of the last pic. NWSL ought to have a powered wheelset to make it go, A woody brick. or maybe an Aristo diesel brick would work if you're willing to sacrifice the open look underneath. The Nash hood/radiator is actually smaller than a Ford model A. So one from a 1/25 plastic kit would be fine in 1:22, or a 1:24 kit should work in 1:20 scale. LHS junk box diving anyone?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
That should make an interesting project. You could probably get wood veneers for the dashboard. Looks like a woody would be a good starting point.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bruce Chandler built one from a cut-down B'mann rail car chassis a year or two ago. Might do an archive search for it for photos to provide more inspiration. I've got plans to do one powered by clockwork (an old 8mm movie camera mechansim). I've got the mechanism worked out, but need to find the inspiration to sit down and build the chassis. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for remembering, Kevin. It's still a great runner, and cleaned up a bit since it ran afoul of one of your dad's tunnels. 












Hardly a "correct" model; I like to think of it being inspired by the M-3. I don't have any of the dimensions for the M-3, but I did like the look.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 

Should be neat. Maybe a Stomper chassis would work. 

For anyone interested, M-3 was restored a few years ago. Here's the skinny: 
*http://www.febt.org/Restore/M3/index.html*


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Bruce's model had inspired me but I couldn't come up with a hood that resembled the nash hood. This thread got me going again and I went to the local hobby shop hoping to find something of use but came up empty. Does anyone have any leads on where to find something close??? 
Matt 
p.s. Im thinking of giving up on the g gauge model and put together the kit in Mik's last picture!!! But if that happened the E.B.T. would have to renumber their m-3 to "m-3 replica"! Is there anything original left on that thing???


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there anything original left on that thing


Is there any-thing original on any working railroad antique?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I keep seeing the old hubley models coming up on ebay. They are 1:20 but have a nice metal hood/grill. Most are fords and a few chevys. Once in awhile someone sells pieces and parts to them as well. Another idea though would be to just buy a cheap model kit off ebay. I know my LHS doesn't have a "junk box" per say and only sells boxed models at way to high prices. 
Good luck and keep us posted 

Terry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

just a quick look, but 'potential donors'on evilbay, currently under $10 
1/24 350210983183, 280355033500, 330336006393, 220431003063 

1/25 330335677541, 330335675459, 370213035240 

1/18 220431108488 

A bit more than $10 for Hubley parts 140326088084, 170341540616, 350211728228, 130310953535 

Or you could make the grille out of wood, window screen and foil, and the hood out of thin metal.....


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

for something different heres a riley rail car that the don river railway in tasmanina has .

http://www.donriverrailway.com.au/DLocomotives/Riley%20Railcar.jpg

I love the semi round radiator then this way you can get odd makes of car models off ebay and have something different to add to your railway and its not like the rest of the railgooses made by bachman . I made a railgoose frome a buggatti i called it the mongoose as i pretented it orignaly came from the country of moonaco 9off the french Riviera ) . have a pic some where i'll post it later .


----------

